# Hi Guys - IP's here looking for our TS Angel



## NikkinAndy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all -
I am Nikki & I am married to Andy. I have three grown up children aged 22,21 and 17. Unfortunately I had a hysterectomy at 29 years old, I was in excessive pain & wanted to resolve my medical issues, I did not consider the future consequences. We are desperate for us to have our own baby to complete our loving family. Andy was adopted at birth & feels it is very important to have his own biological child. We both have an amazing supportive family too. After over a year in the Surrogacy World, we took some time out to pursue Adoption, then realised shortly after that our hearts were not in it. So have come back to Surrogacy to fulfill our dreams.
Look forward to chatting soon


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, good luck with your surrogacy journey! Xx


----------



## NikkinAndy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you Duffy. Good luck with your journey x


----------

